# T.R.A.M. - Tosin Abasi side project



## nojyeloot (Mar 8, 2011)

Looked, and didn't find this to be a repost. 

Happened across this today. Sounds interesting. Anybody heard anything else? 



> T.R.A.M. consists of Adrian Terrazas, the aforementioned Mars Volta sax, flute, and bass clarinet player, with Animals As Leaders guitarists Javier Reyes and Tosin Abasi and Suicidal Tendencies drummer Eric Moore.


 
Mars Volta Side Project T.R.A.M. Signs To Sumerian | Gun Shy Assassin


----------



## adrock (Mar 8, 2011)

i just read about them in the sxsw thread. i'm dying to hear some of this...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 8, 2011)

This sounds pretty awesome. I think Suicidal Tendencies is one of the worst bands ever, but he's certainly not a bad drummer, and Tosin and Javier are monster players.


----------



## FYP666 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds cool and interesting! Gonna check out the album when it pops out


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup



> *THURSDAY, MARCH 17*
> 
> *The Faceless, Meek is Murder, T.R.A.M. (*featuring Tosin Abasi and Javier Reyes from Animals as Leaders, Adrian Terrazas from Mars Volta and Eric Moore from Suicidal Tendencies), *Ultrageist, Death on Two Wheels, Beta Wolf **at **Venue 222** &#8211; 222 E. 6th St. (1:00pm &#8211; ???) [no set times provided as of 3/5]*


 
MetalSucks » Blog Archive » SXSW &#8217;11: THE METAL PARTIES

EDIT: Also, this:


> The band&#8217;s moniker, in case you haven&#8217;t put it together, is an amalgamation of the last initial of each musicians&#8217; name (For the cheap seats: *T*errazas, *R*eyes, *A*basi, *M*oore).


http://www.metalsucks.net/2011/03/0...aders-the-mars-volta-and-suicidal-tendencies/


----------



## technomancer (Mar 8, 2011)

Cool was wondering what happened to this... and looks like the album is called Lingua Franca and will be out in May


----------



## synrgy (Mar 8, 2011)

Animals as Leaders + Mars Volta + Suicidal Tendencies?

Did someone just divide by zero?


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 8, 2011)

Wasn't familiar with Eric Moore, so I looked him up. 

Srsly folks if 1:48 is any indication, my mind will soon be blown


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 8, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Wasn't familiar with Eric Moore, so I looked him up.
> 
> Srsly folks if 1:48 is any indication, my mind will soon be blown




Holy Christ on a Cracker.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## pineappleman (Mar 8, 2011)

Tosin + anything = godlike.


----------



## Steve08 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweet Jews for Jesus 

I love one Suicidal Tendencies album, haven't followed them for several years at this point, but judging from that one video, the guy is an utter fiend. Sick chops and I bet he's got killer pocket as well, they wouldn't have picked someone that couldn't hang on jazz.

Suffice to say I am utterly stoked for this.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Mar 8, 2011)

I FUCKING LOVE ERIC MOORE! DUDE IS MY HERO!


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Mar 8, 2011)

I remember Tosin telling me about this, and I remember Anthony Green screaming at him us, "it will be the damnedest!" 

And if Anthony Green says that. Well, I just can't put words out that explain my excitement.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Mar 8, 2011)

If ya'll haven't seen the Eric Moore vs Derek Roddy drum battle, I would invest my time into that right now. Really showcases what dude can do behind the kit. Adding Tosin to this is just a mindfuck!


----------



## Petal (Mar 8, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Cool was wondering what happened to this... and looks like the album is called Lingua Franca and will be out in May



If anyone doesnt know, Lingua Franca is "a language systematically used to make communication possible between people not sharing a mother tongue, in particular when it is a third language" 

Sick fucking title, sick fucking musicians, cant wait!


----------



## JoeyBTL (Mar 8, 2011)

need.
music.
now.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 8, 2011)

eric moore? oh fucking yes!

AND tosin??? oh my dear pants!


----------



## Duelbart (Mar 8, 2011)

Even if it's gonna be half as epic as it sounds it will still be twice as epic as anything, apart from AAL2, that I'm expecting this year.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 8, 2011)

What's this "Mars Volta Side Project" shit. It's got one guy from TMV. He's not even in the band anymore! And not to diss on him or anything, but he wasn't even part of what made them unique.

I think this project will definitely highlight his playing. To be fair, this is an AAL side project, anyways.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 8, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> What's this "Mars Volta Side Project" shit. It's got one guy from TMV.



Using the Mars Volta's name will get them better press.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 8, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Using the Mars Volta's name will get them better press.



Curse you and your logic!


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds cool, to bad omar isn't involved tho. I probably couldn't imagine what Tosin and omar could come up with together.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Mar 8, 2011)

NEW PANTS NEEDED! Never heard of Eric Moore before...definitely a sick drummer and I can see him and Tosin blending well


----------



## Van (Mar 8, 2011)

May? Aw man, what with this, Arch Enemies new album, Symphony X & Nevermore and my birthday, this may is going to be awesome!

Eric Moore blew my mind, and Tosin Abasi already blew my mind, so this album is going to be absolutely destroy!


----------



## ScottyB724 (Mar 8, 2011)

Pants were shat.
Minds will be relentlessly fucked.

CAN.NOT.WAIT.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy fucking hell. Im sold. Straight up, havent heard a single note and I know this is going to be epic!!


----------



## Variant (Mar 8, 2011)

Fuck yeah, if last year was a little weak on the album release side of things, 2011 is fucking making up for it in spades.  So much killer shit coming out.


----------



## adrock (Mar 9, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Wasn't familiar with Eric Moore, so I looked him up.
> 
> Srsly folks if 1:48 is any indication, my mind will soon be blown



oh my fucking god. having been a drummer for almost eight years now, i can't believe i've never heard anything about this guy. what a fucking monster


----------



## DLG (Mar 9, 2011)

Eric Moore is a beeeeaaaaaasssstt. Just saw Suicidal live last summer at a festival gig. he and the new bassist are certified sick. 

Can't believe there are people who don't like suicidal - super fun plus awesome playing - hard not to like.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 9, 2011)

inb4 flame, I'm more excited about this including someone from SxTx than about Tosin.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 9, 2011)

What's SxTx?


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 9, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> What's SxTx?


 
I'm going by context here, but here's my guess:


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 9, 2011)

^

I see. Nice picture, they look tough. 

Is that Metallica's bass player in the tank top?

Dude in Pirates hat looks like Easy-E.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes indeed it is


----------



## drmosh (Mar 9, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> I see. Nice picture, they look tough.
> 
> Is that Metallica's bass player in the tank top?



No! That´s suicidal tendencies' bass player who now plays for Metallica! 

Please tell me you know what an awesomely good bass player trujillo is, and that you have heard of infectious grooves


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 9, 2011)

Infectious Grooves is awesome.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 9, 2011)

drmosh said:


> No! That´s suicidal tendencies' bass player who now plays for Metallica!
> 
> Please tell me you know what an awesomely good bass player trujillo is, and that you have heard of infectious grooves



Honestly, I'd never heard of Suicidal Tendencies before (glancing over their Wikipedia page, I wasn't even alive during the majority of the years they were prominent). 

And nope, never heard of Infectious Grooves either. I guess I've got some research to do tonight.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Lukifer (Mar 9, 2011)

This is my fav ST song and I use this as a reminder in my daily life!!


----------



## DLG (Mar 9, 2011)

not many people from the original ST line-up are left. But they just re-recorded one of their classic albums with the new line-up, I believe. Only Mike and the rhythm guitarist are left from the original line-up. 

I didn't listen because I hate rerecordings of classics, but it might be a nice introduction for some of you, since it probably has good production (which you youngins need in order to enjoy something  and as I said previously, the new bassist and drummer are two huge black dudes who are ridiculously good players. 

If you like it, check out the classic stuff. It's crossover thrash/hardcore, Municipal Waste owe a lot of their sound to them, and lots of skateboarding anthems. The old lead player, the dude with the pirates hat, Rocky George, was also a very awesome lead player, very original and shreddier than most thrash guitar players at the time.


----------



## lava (Mar 9, 2011)

I like this one better:



And just to rub it in, I saw an Infectious Grooves/Suicidal Tendencies double-bill live back in the day.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 9, 2011)

I caught Suicidal Tendencies (I'll use that name now, easier for those who don't know em!) live in '09 and sweet Lord that was a tight show. Their 08/09 (?) wasn't too bad either.
They tore up the place. Too bad they didn't play my all-time favorite Institutionalized, but hey, War Inside My Head, How Can I Laugh, Fascist Pig, I Shot The Devil, You Can't Bring Me Down, etc, can't complain!

And yer, their two new members are monsters. Trulijo is pretty good as well but this new guy did some funky stuff in between the songs, dude weighs the same as a small car but his playing... Dang.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 9, 2011)

Lights...Camera...Revolution by Suicidal Tendencies is a fucking great album, and the matchup of Robert Trujillo and Rocky George produced some really incredible results. Shame on you young'uns for not knowing about this.


----------



## adrock (Mar 9, 2011)

DLG said:


> Can't believe there are people who don't like suicidal - super fun plus awesome playing - hard not to like.


i'm just not into thrash/hardcore at all 

not that they're bad musicians, it's just not my kinda music


----------



## drmosh (Mar 9, 2011)

lava said:


> I like this one better:
> 
> 
> 
> And just to rub it in, I saw an Infectious Grooves/Suicidal Tendencies double-bill live back in the day.




I saw them on that tour too, fucking awesome.
Mike Clarke is so damn underrated as a rhythm players, he´s so damn tight.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 9, 2011)

adrock said:


> i'm just not into thrash/hardcore at all
> 
> not that they're bad musicians, it's just not my kinda music



Yeah, I gave 'em an honest effort, but I've never really liked thrash (except Master of Puppets, which is literally the only thrash album I own).

Anyway, this has ventured off topic.




T.R.A.M. has me very excite!!!!!!!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 9, 2011)

They should have added Mike Portnoy and been T.R.A.M.P.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Mar 9, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> T.R.A.M. has me very excite!!!!!!!



indeed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ_yvcI43EA&feature=related


----------



## SerratedSkies (Mar 9, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> They should have added Mike Portnoy and been T.R.A.M.P.



In before the epic T.R.A.M.P S.T.A.M.P super group. I can't even fathom who else you could add to that.



That's Eric Moore jamming out with Derek Roddy. Awesome, awesome stuff.


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 10, 2011)

Good news is good news.

Eric Moore is crazy after I saw him on Gospel Drumming. First time I watched an entire drum vid thats more than 10mins long.




Btw, spreading some Suicidal Tendencies love from my favourite ablum. (i only really liked 2 of their albums) 
Awesome bass and drum groove from start up to 44secs.


----------



## DLG (Mar 10, 2011)

lol @ roddy trying to groove like this guy. he got smoked thoroughly


----------



## yingmin (Mar 10, 2011)

DLG said:


> lol @ roddy trying to groove like this guy. he got smoked thoroughly



Well, yeah. Derek Roddy's claim to fame is that he can play blastbeats. From what I've seen, there really isn't anything particularly unique or distinct about his playing. He plays just like every other extreme metal drummer, just maybe a little faster.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 10, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Well, yeah. Derek Roddy's claim to fame is that he can play blastbeats. From what I've seen, there really isn't anything particularly unique or distinct about his playing. He plays just like every other extreme metal drummer, just maybe a little faster.



While I agree that Eric Moore is the far better drummer, Roddy certainly is more than a guy that just plays blastbeats very fast. He's one of those people clever enough to really analyse the playing and push it further at every step


----------



## yingmin (Mar 10, 2011)

Can you show me an example of what you mean?


----------



## drmosh (Mar 10, 2011)

listen to some of his work on the Hate Eternal CDs


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 10, 2011)

slapnutz said:


> Good news is good news.
> 
> Eric Moore is crazy after I saw him on Gospel Drumming. First time I watched an entire drum vid thats more than 10mins long.




Wait.... THAT'S Eric Moore? Now they got me interested BIG time.


----------



## metalvince333 (Mar 10, 2011)

pineappleman said:


> Tosin + anything = godlike.


Tosin+ Billie Joe Armstrong+Lars Ulrich=


----------



## adrock (Mar 10, 2011)

slapnutz said:


> Good news is good news.
> 
> Eric Moore is crazy after I saw him on Gospel Drumming. First time I watched an entire drum vid thats more than 10mins long.



i fucking knew it!!!! i knew he HAD to be from a gospel background. it seems if you're a fucking sick drummer, and you're black, that you started out gospel. nothing wrong with that!! just sayin


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, Eric Moore's playing is quite intoxicating. Soon as he starts to groove I'm off to someplace else.

Him and Tosin should be sick!


----------



## Duelbart (Mar 11, 2011)

According to facebook, they will post something soon.





I'LL FUCKING DIE WAITING :C


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 11, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> T.R.A.M. consists of Adrian Terrazas, the aforementioned Mars Volta sax, flute, and *bass clarinet player*, with Animals As Leaders guitarists Javier Reyes and Tosin Abasi and Suicidal Tendencies drummer Eric Moore.



Soo... is there a bass guitarist this time? or is he a bass guitarist too?

Would be awesome if they had a jazz bassed metal bass player similar to Mudvayne. It would be awesome to hear slap bass and unique bass riffs rather than simply following the rythmn guitar.

That said, AAL was awesome without one anyway.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 11, 2011)

^

Do you know what a bass clarinet is?


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 11, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Do you know what a bass clarinet is?



Where are the strings  /joke


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 11, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> This sounds pretty awesome. I think Suicidal Tendencies is one of the worst bands ever, but he's certainly not a bad drummer, and Tosin and Javier are monster players.


 
"Lights... Camera... Revolution!" and "The Art of Rebellion" were ok...

To this day the loudest band I ever saw live... of all bands they opened for Queensryche! I think I was 5 or 6 songs deep before I could even 'hear' Queensryche they were 1/2 the volume and my ears were leaking spinal fluid...


----------



## DanielKRego (Mar 11, 2011)

Just watched the drum battle, that was some class stuff there. Both players complemented each other well, Moore's hands are absolutely flawless, and he has a great sense of groove. Roddy of course is fast as hell yet sophisticated and artistic as always.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 11, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Do you know what a bass clarinet is?



Waiting for someone to quote that fucking pic...


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 11, 2011)

^

I picked the biggest one I could find, for emphasis.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, I lol'd in class at that one.


----------



## Steve08 (Mar 11, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Well, yeah. Derek Roddy's claim to fame is that he can play blastbeats. From what I've seen, there really isn't anything particularly unique or distinct about his playing. He plays just like every other extreme metal drummer, just maybe a little faster.


Not really. He's awesome at blasting, yeah, but he also has blazing metal chops, and his independence is insane, to the extent that he's one of the few metal drummers that IMO has something close to ambidexterity. He's easily one of the best extreme metal drummers there is, and probably one of the best metal drummers around by proxy.

While he plays mostly metal, he's hardly restricted to that, whenever he plays jazz or something it's kind of lame and an example of the right notes but wrong feel, but that's not to say he doesn't know what he's doing at all. He has knowledge of many, many different drum styles and has the technique to play them for the most part-- there are plenty of pictures from NAMM for example of him hanging out with Yeung and Kollias etc., but then also Virgil Donati and Jota Morelli, among others.

But yeah, grooving like Eric is definitely not his strong suit. I have to say I like Moore's playing over Derek's but that's not to say that Roddy is bad whatsoever.


----------



## adrock (Mar 11, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> Not really. He's awesome at blasting, yeah, but he also has blazing metal chops, and his independence is insane, to the extent that he's one of the few metal drummers that IMO has something close to ambidexterity. He's easily one of the best extreme metal drummers there is, and probably one of the best metal drummers around by proxy.
> 
> While he plays mostly metal, he's hardly restricted to that, whenever he plays jazz or something it's kind of lame and an example of the right notes but wrong feel, but that's not to say he doesn't know what he's doing at all. He has knowledge of many, many different drum styles and has the technique to play them for the most part-- there are plenty of pictures from NAMM for example of him hanging out with Yeung and Kollias etc., but then also Virgil Donati and Jota Morelli, among others.
> 
> But yeah, grooving like Eric is definitely not his strong suit. I have to say I like Moore's playing over Derek's but that's not to say that Roddy is bad whatsoever.


perfect answer


----------



## adb (Mar 11, 2011)

u jelly


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 11, 2011)

adb said:


> u jelly



ya, me jelly.


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 12, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Do you know what a bass clarinet is?



Nope not really. Although I guessed its like a bassier clarinet? 

Like a Viola version of a Violin? I really dont know, my woodwind instrument knowledge is crap.

So back to my original question, whats happening with the bass guitarist?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 12, 2011)

It's a clarinet that you can play lower with.


----------



## georg_f (Mar 12, 2011)

Possible album cover





ok, I'll leave 


the drummer is amazin' by the way


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 12, 2011)

slapnutz said:


> So back to my original question, whats happening with the bass guitarist?



There isn't a bass player. That's why there was no mention of one in the press release.


----------



## georg_f (Mar 12, 2011)

^^Tosin doesn't like bassists 

well, for years bands used to turn down the bass guitar in their mix
and Tosin just does what no one dared to do


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 12, 2011)

Well... Not really. The AAL album had bass, it's pretty much a necessity to include bass into most modern music. There was just no need for a bass player live.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 12, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Well... Not really. The AAL album had bass, it's pretty much a necessity to include bass into most modern music. There was just no need for a bass player live.



I actually was a tuned down 8 string used for bass. But still a tone used for bass though.

Does Tosin seriously not like bassists?


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anybody like bassists?


----------



## Duelbart (Mar 12, 2011)

Considering that he said he wants to get over bass guitar


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 12, 2011)

I seriously doubt he hates bass players. I believe he said he wants to go BEYOND bass guitar, not get over it.


----------



## Duelbart (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, you might be right. Guess I worded it bad - anyways he said he wants to play without bass guitar generally. Doesn't mean he doesn't like bassists but rather sees bass, and as a result, bassists, unneeded


----------



## TheSilentWater (Mar 12, 2011)

adb said:


> -snip-
> u jelly



Only a little


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 12, 2011)

I hate Tosin so bad! Only because I will never be that good in a million years!! But man I cant wait to hear TRAM! I never get tired of listening to anything Tosin does!!!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 12, 2011)

georg_f said:


> ^^Tosin doesn't like bassists
> 
> well, for years bands used to turn down the bass guitar in their mix
> and Tosin just does what no one dared to do


Form a band without a bassist?


----------



## Cadavuh (Mar 12, 2011)

TheSilentWater said:


> Only a little




Holy shit, AAL with sax. I came.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 12, 2011)

I actually didn't like the saxophone at all. The player was over eager, lacked thoughtful phrasing and over-stepped his bounds as a supporting musician in (some of) the areas he should have removed himself.


----------



## Cadavuh (Mar 12, 2011)

Well a lot of it seemed impromptu, so you have to give a little leeway. I actually wish Tosin handed over some more of his lead lines to the sax player.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 12, 2011)

No leeway is needed. All the "great" saxophonists (Parker, Coltrane, Shorter, Mulligan, Lockjaw, Pepper, etc.) do very little _but_ improvise when in similar situations.  Just some opinions, and an example of how a "great idea" doesn't always work out.

I agree about the lead lines, but he seems to be the boss in the whole arrangement. He does what he wants.


----------



## Steve08 (Mar 12, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I actually didn't like the saxophone at all. The player was over eager, lacked thoughtful phrasing and over-stepped his bounds as a supporting musician in (some of) the areas he should have removed himself.


Yeah, I totally agree with you honestly. When he played the theme of the song with Tosin, that was fucking awesome, but there was a lot of random improvisation in between that didn't really fit and sounded repetitive, although he's obviously talented. They should have discussed when and what he was gonna play a bit IMO.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 12, 2011)

Sometimes the improv sounded out of place, but maybe he just isn't used to playing along to AAL. The sax was to quiet, though, and Adrian knew it, I think Javier noticed it, but I think Tosin might have not, he looked in the zone.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 12, 2011)

georg_f said:


> ^^Tosin doesn't like bassists
> 
> well, for years bands used to turn down the bass guitar in their mix
> and Tosin just does what no one dared to do



Except there were people and bands who didn't have bassists in their bands before Tosin was even born. The Doors are a perfect example. All of the basslines were played by Ray Manzarek on his organ.


On-topic: I'm fairly excited for this, but not as much as the new Devy or Vai albums.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 12, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Except there were people and bands who didn't have bassists in their bands before Tosin was even born. The Doors are a perfect example. All of the basslines were *played by Ray Manzarek on his organ*.



Teehee.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 12, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Teehee.



Oh god, I didn't even realize that until you brought it to attention. The image in my head won't go away!!!


----------



## yingmin (Mar 12, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Except there were people and bands who didn't have bassists in their bands before Tosin was even born. The Doors are a perfect example. All of the basslines were played by Ray Manzarek on his organ.


 That's not entirely true, though. They may not have had a permanent bassist, but there was bass guitar on the vast majority of their recorded songs.


----------



## Doug N (Mar 12, 2011)

yingmin said:


> , but there was bass guitar on the vast majority of their recorded songs.



...played by Ray Manzarek on an organ.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 13, 2011)

Doug N said:


> ...played by Ray Manzarek on an organ.



...played by a number of session musicians on bass guitar.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 13, 2011)

TONY MANZAREK PLAYED THEM ON HIS ORGAN

DON'T RUIN THIS FOR ME


----------



## Red Beard (Mar 13, 2011)

Not only is it true that The Doors did indeed employ bass players in the studio, but there is bass on the Animals As Leaders Album. Ironically, it was a six string guitar pitched down an octave. 

Beyond that, and back to the topic at hand, I am stoked to see AAL playing with Adrian Terrazas. I find it very funny to see people talking about "They should have discussed when and what he was gonna play" as though you are aware of what was or was not said prior to the show. Even if they didn't, and it was improv, that's even fucking better! If only more people in the various metal sub-genres were willing to take such risks! Improv is far more "metal" than cutting holes in your clothes, playing guitars based solely on what they look like or doing stupid shit with your hair. I cannot wait to hear what T.R.A.M. has to offer! Here is to hoping that the masses are ready for real music done with more integrity that the most "metal" bands cannot fathom! 

By the way, talking about how odd it is that AAL (or T.R.A.M.) do not have a bass player, when we all know that Tosin and Javier tune to E1, is even more silly than asking why they don't have a singer.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 13, 2011)

yingmin said:


> ...played by a number of *session* musicians on bass guitar.



Bold and underlined for emphasis. The Doors never had a full time bassist in the band, but yes, they did have session players.

The poster in my original quote was talking about how Tosin doesn't have a bassist in AAL, saying that no one has done it before, due to obvious reasons.

/off-topic.


----------



## georg_f (Mar 13, 2011)

ok, well to point out the obvious, Tosin often plays chords and bass line at the same time during clean parts
and the low tuned riffage probably doesn't need much added bass when playing live
the 8 string guitars are kind of a bass on the low strings... so there is sort of a bass guitar there 


wut? that posted video is 32 minutes long??


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 13, 2011)

georg_f said:


> wut? that posted video is 32 minutes long??



Is it driving anyone else crazy that the most "thumbed-up" comment has such an egregious spelling error???


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 13, 2011)

That Sax sounded exactly like it thought it would. Mars volta randomness.

Not my style.


----------



## georg_f (Mar 13, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Is it driving anyone else crazy that the most "thumbed-up" comment has such an egregious spelling error???



what typo?
Tosin is SKEPTICAL (of having a bass player)
and also a SPECTACLE (to watch)


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 13, 2011)

georg_f said:


> what typo?
> Tosin is SKEPTICAL (of having a bass player)
> and also a SPECTACLE (to watch)



Someone made a portmanteau?????


----------



## adrock (Mar 17, 2011)

please forgive my shitty cellphone video, it's the best I could do.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 17, 2011)

I really hate that saxophonist. :/

He has taken everything great about the instrument and removed it wholly from his playing.


----------



## adb (Mar 17, 2011)

you must be trolling


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 17, 2011)

He's all over the place though. He needs to rein it in a bit.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 17, 2011)

adb said:


> you must be trolling



I troll not. You need to listen to more of the greats if you can't see where I'm coming from.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont get why the sax guy is up front like he is the band leader. I mean HELLO you have Tosin in the band back up!!!


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Mar 17, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> I dont get why the sax guy is up front like he is the band leader. I mean HELLO you have Tosin in the band back up!!!



Its his style. I mean listen to the Volta cds with him on it. Its nuts and in your face every single note. It worked for Volta, because Omar is a madman and wrote/conducted everything, but Tosin and Javier are on a different level of structure.

I'm eager to see if it will sound good, because I don't know if I can trust the cell phone videos, IMO.


----------



## adrock (Mar 18, 2011)

Vicissitude27 said:


> I'm eager to see if it will sound good, because I don't know if I can trust the cell phone videos, IMO.


yeah, now that i'm home and listening to the videos, i'm debating even posting the rest. the sound is pretty miserable. but i can promise that they had some great chemistry up on stage, and i'm very excited to hear the EP they have coming out soon 

edit: uploaded all the songs, edited my previous post...


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 18, 2011)

im not really diggin TRAM so far, but it does remind me of how much i do dig some Dark Hall (steve DiGiorgio's jazz band)


----------



## Steve08 (Mar 18, 2011)

^Dark Hall rules, really wish they would put out a full length or something, Steve says they're all busy with stuff though, which is a damn shame!

Anyway, I listened to like 2 minutes of the first song then turned it off, I'm gonna wait for an actual recording to be posted.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 18, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> I dont get why the sax guy is up front like he is the band leader. I mean HELLO you have Tosin in the band back up!!!



If you are referring to where he is standing on stage, it just makes the most sense to have the guitarists stand on either side of him for several reasons (closer to amps, so saxophonist can hear the band/himself better, etc). I don't think its an ego thing.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 18, 2011)

Is the sax guy the band leader? I only know who Tosin and Eric are so wasnt sure if he was like the guy who formed it, just kinda odd for me to see a sex player take center stage. For a really non-metal refference Im gonna throw out Bela Fleck and his band!! Victor Wooten is such an amazing bass player but the banjo man takes center stage!!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 18, 2011)

a sex player huh?


----------



## adb (Mar 18, 2011)

kinda weird how a band plays live before releasing any material

wonder when they'll record


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 18, 2011)

ApteraBassist said:


> a sex player huh?



Yes!! Haha does that go on funnytypos.com??


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 18, 2011)

adb said:


> kinda weird how a band plays live before releasing any material
> 
> wonder when they'll record



Kinda weird how any band starting out plays shows before they record. Wait doesnt every band get out and play shows and gig no matter how big or small they are??


----------



## Kavnar (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope the sax isn't in the forfront of the mix when they record but all in all I really like it. Especially the second song!


----------



## Auvonik (Mar 19, 2011)

It's all about songs 2 and 4. So glad this music is keeping a similar energy to AAL & hasn't strayed away from a metal sound completely. About the saxophonist... he's alright at some bits but others not so much. I'm not gonna take either side just yet I wanna hear some good quality stuff before I decide. I do know 1 thing tho... that singer in the videos needs to sit down. I'm gonna sound like an ass but as nice as her voice is, it's contributing absolutely nothing when occupying the same stage as these musicians imo... 

EDIT: In all honesty that could be why I'm not as into the other videos.


----------



## Isan (Mar 19, 2011)

mah vid 
song 3


----------



## adrock (Mar 20, 2011)

adb said:


> wonder when they'll record


their EP is already recorded, it just needs to be mixed and all that. straight from tosin himself


----------



## etcetera (Mar 20, 2011)

Isan said:


>






So does anybody know how he's getting that high, jingly, kind of chaotic sound in those two vids? It almost sounds like he's got an arpeggiator or something going, triggered by his guitar perhaps?

Edit: Hmm... Just watched the live video again, and it seems like he plays an arpeggio and loops it, then speeds it up and makes it an octave higher or something. Perhaps he's even using a long delay time, holding the phrase, and then halving the time, making it twice as fast/an octave higher. Any other ideas? These sorts of ambient/synthy effects, created by a guitar, really interest me.


----------



## etcetera (Mar 30, 2011)

Thought I'd bump this with a couple of new TRAM videos -

Interview
Live Video

I haven't been able to watch all of either of them yet because of my terrible shaped internet, but the second one appears to have decent audio quality, at least compared to the other live videos available.


----------



## Kavnar (Mar 30, 2011)

Shit's taking forever to buffer but thanks for the links!


----------



## etcetera (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, fortunately it's not a streaming only site, so you can grab the direct links to the mp4s and just download them. Currently doing that at 7kb/s, agghhh.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 15, 2011)

T.R.A.M. Exclusive Interview @ SXSW 2011 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection

http://www.metalinjection.net/tv/view/6687/tram-live--sxsw-2011
(Live Vid)


----------



## JamesM (Apr 15, 2011)

MUCH better.  Dude's actually playing his sax like a saxophone, and compositionally this is MUCH better.

EDIT:
Okay, composition is still a little iffy for me. But we will see what the final product looks like.


----------



## etcetera (Apr 15, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> T.R.A.M. Exclusive Interview @ SXSW 2011 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection
> 
> T.R.A.M. Live @ SXSW 2011 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection
> (Live Vid)



Repost 

Still, it deserves it!


----------



## tetrapotmelontea (Apr 15, 2011)

darn i was thinking this would be more of an intense free jazz freakout like Last Exit. still sounds cool though


----------



## Skyblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Did any of them say anything about an official release date? I'd really like to hear that stuff normally~


----------



## ivancic1al (Apr 15, 2011)

As as jazz and metal player, I really really enjoyed that. Can't wait to pick up the EP.


----------



## slapnutz (Apr 16, 2011)

Meh.... still undecided but as long as theres AAL still going on, I'm happy. (sound quality didnt help)


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 16, 2011)

I had a hard time hearing the guitars, it is really intriguing though. I'm looking forward to a more official release to give it a more fair shot.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 16, 2011)

best drummer ever. didn't like that video, though. hope the recordings are gonna be better.


----------



## meltphace (Apr 16, 2011)

adrock said:


> their EP is already recorded, it just needs to be mixed and all that. straight from tosin himself



at a guitar clinic about a week ago Tosin mentioned that the EP was done, and that they were working out label stuff or something


----------



## Darknut (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope it isn't an entire album that sounds like the inside of the ice cavern from ocarina of time.


----------



## fiveyears (Apr 17, 2011)

I am truly excited for this..


----------



## technomancer (Apr 17, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Did any of them say anything about an official release date? I'd really like to hear that stuff normally~



Amazon has it listed as 5/31 release


----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2011)

This is definitely bordering on straight jazz.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 17, 2011)

Careful with your words, Randy. 



Hehe. Just kidding, you're pretty much right. That, and if I were to dispute that, I wouldn't be able to support my argument that "jazz" is nearly definition-less. I just dearly HOPE due to the absolute potential of this project that _certain musicians at hand_ know when to step back and NOT play. That, for me, is the key to music as a whole, especially jazz. I'm not so worried about Javier, let's just say that. 

What I can hear thus far, and this is supported by the interviews, is it all (from the little available to hear) sounds very... Well, rushed and thoughtless. I don't necessarily mean thoughtless, but it sounds like it could use more thought, how about that?  It was written too fast and in to excited of a manner.

That's just me.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 17, 2011)

Darknut said:


> I hope it isn't an entire album that sounds like the inside of the ice cavern from ocarina of time.




I wouldn't mind much, really, I loved that song... ... Needs spicing up a little though 

Definitely looking forward to hearing this stuff.


----------



## The Beard (Apr 17, 2011)

Words cannot describe how excited I am for this 
I'm just hoping that girl singing sounds better on the album than it does in that SXSW vid


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm reserving judgement till I hear the actual tracks themselves not live vids n shit. Musically very nice stuff, but I'm not a great fan of the saxophone 90% of the time, I just don't find it a nice sounding instrument. I may be swayed by the final result though.


----------



## Skyblue (Apr 18, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm reserving judgement till I hear the actual tracks themselves not live vids n shit.


exactly what I think. I really hope it'll turn out to be good stuff, I usually like sax, but I'm only used to Jazz saxophonists, so we'll see how that rolls out.


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I just dearly HOPE due to the absolute potential of this project that _certain musicians at hand_ know when to step back and NOT play. That, for me, is the key to music as a whole, especially jazz.



I guess I probably should've padded my statement by saying it's bordering on _free_ jazz.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 18, 2011)

For me, personally, I don't think the saxo will be much of a problem. After listening to lots of Panzerballet, I got used to the saxo's sound, until the point that I REALLY like it now. And I liked the concept of having a saxo playing over some ambient-y/jazzy stuff.

But, of course, and like everything else, it's just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 18, 2011)

So am I the only one that finds Sumerian doing what is basically a jazz release hilarious? I like jazz, and am going to be buying this, but I just find it funny.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 18, 2011)

technomancer said:


> So am I the only one that finds Sumerian doing what is basically a jazz release hilarious? I like jazz, and am going to be buying this, but I just find it funny.



While i agree with the lols, most jazz labels aren't known for their open mindedness so anything that fuses jazz with anything in the rock arena "dirties the water" in their eyes. The diversity on most metal labels is actually pretty impressive when you think about it.


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Apr 20, 2011)

technomancer said:


> So am I the only one that finds Sumerian doing what is basically a jazz release hilarious? I like jazz, and am going to be buying this, but I just find it funny.



Definitely... However I like this angle much better rather than them dipping into that goofball 'trancecore' noise that is Asking Alexandria


----------



## Fabrizi0 (Apr 20, 2011)

Man im excited for this!!! Sounds legit!~!


NSXTypeZero said:


> Definitely... However I like this angle much better rather than them dipping into that goofball 'trancecore' noise that is Asking Alexandria



i lol'ed when i realized T.R.A.M. and Asking Alexandria would be on the same label


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 21, 2011)

technomancer said:


> So am I the only one that finds Sumerian doing what is basically a jazz release hilarious? I like jazz, and am going to be buying this, but I just find it funny.



I think Ash has plenty of cash to spend on pet projects involving his old friends and bandmates nowadays. I find it equally weird that they signed a band like Stray From the Path to what was an almost exclusively deathcore roster.


----------



## ROAR (Apr 23, 2011)

I've spent an hour working on that chord progression 
Tosin is doing on that video, and it's also in the TRAM video
off Metal Injection. 
Let me know what you guys think as I don't have a good ear,
hence why it took so long.


TRAMTosin.tg


----------



## nojyeloot (May 2, 2011)

I had read something, somewhere, that we would hear some news about the album Lingua Franca today (5/2/11). Anyone found any news on it?


----------



## etcetera (May 2, 2011)

Hah! Just googled it, and came up with a few results on various sites that have it for preorder, to be released on the 31st. Can't wait.

Link


----------



## nojyeloot (May 2, 2011)

etcetera said:


> Hah! Just googled it, and came up with a few results on various sites that have it for preorder, to be released on the 31st. Can't wait.
> 
> Link



+1 good find







What sucks, is there's basically been no promotion other than word of mouth for this release. It's been pretty tight lipped.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 2, 2011)

Wow, this is awesome news! I'm excited for this one


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 2, 2011)

etcetera said:


> Hah! Just googled it, and came up with a few results on various sites that have it for preorder, to be released on the 31st. Can't wait.
> 
> Link


 
pre-ordered, and repped


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 2, 2011)

Amazon.com: Lingua Franca: T.R.A.M.: Music

$0.24 cheaper than what has been previously posted.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 2, 2011)

Besides the live video? Is there any tracks to listen to?


----------



## nojyeloot (May 2, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> Besides the live video? Is there any tracks to listen to?



Not to my knowledge, brother.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 2, 2011)

so yeah, i just purchased what i think to be a TRAM record, any chance it's a fake link? Sumerian says it isnt to be released until June 28th, not May 31st.


----------



## technomancer (May 2, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> so yeah, i just purchased what i think to be a TRAM record, any chance it's a fake link? Sumerian says it isnt to be released until June 28th, not May 31st.



If that's true then the date was moved back, as everywhere (including an interview with the band IIRC) has it as May 31st


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 2, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> so yeah, i just purchased what i think to be a TRAM record, any chance it's a fake link? Sumerian says it isnt to be released until June 28th, not May 31st.



Someone posted that on TRAM's Facebook, I haven't seen it anywhere else, though. Where'd you get this date from?


----------



## technomancer (May 2, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Someone posted that on TRAM's Facebook, I haven't seen it anywhere else, though. Where'd you get this date from?



IIRC they said end of may in the interview posted earlier in this thread and Amazon has had it up with that date since at least 4/17 when I posted about it  I think CD Universe has it up as 5/31 too.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 2, 2011)

They need to release a god damn teaser or something. I don't understand why they're not trying to generate a bit more hype for this project seeing as it is being released so soon.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 2, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Someone posted that on TRAM's Facebook, I haven't seen it anywhere else, though. Where'd you get this date from?


 
yeah that was where i got it from lol. thanks technomancer


----------



## LadyKiller (May 3, 2011)

ST for live BITCH!
Wow Tosin is da shit!!!
Can't wait!


----------



## Vicissitude27 (May 3, 2011)

Good birthday present for myself.


----------



## Winspear (May 4, 2011)

DM613 said:


> can we?



No


----------



## LadyKiller (May 30, 2011)

Do you guys know about the axact release date. facebook said June 28th. now the same page says "this summer". On the sumerian page I cannot find any information about the band.


----------



## Winspear (May 30, 2011)

I thought it was tomorrow.


----------



## Fiction (May 30, 2011)

It was tomorrow, now changed apparantly. Fuck salt 

I was so excited as well, I checked yesterday to get ready for it. Seeing if they had a website up with a store or something, but nothing.


----------



## Dunloper (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm way too pumped for this. 

Only thing that's a downer for me is they don't have a pianist. 

Maybe on their next release?


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 2, 2011)

Aren't they going to release anything? some teasers? It doesn't feel like they're even trying to promote it...


----------



## Winspear (Jun 2, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Aren't they going to release anything? some teasers? It doesn't feel like they're even trying to promote it...



This. It's making me sad


----------



## etcetera (Jun 8, 2011)

So now the sites that listed the release as May 31st have it as June 28th...


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 8, 2011)

T.R.A.M. said themselves on their FB June 28th. So... there.
Still, are they doing ANY promotion?


----------



## LadyKiller (Jun 9, 2011)

Quoted from Facebook:
"Their much anticipated debut album, Lingua Franca, is set for a Summer release through Sumerian Records."
I think it will be delayed till 2012.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jun 9, 2011)

LadyKiller said:


> Quoted from Facebook:
> "Their much anticipated debut album, Lingua Franca, is set for a Summer release through Sumerian Records."
> I think it will be delayed till 2012.



ugh, don't make me any more depressed. 

edit: this is too right on to dispute, as much as i hate the thought of it


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 9, 2011)

> I think it will be delayed till 2012.


 
I hope it's early 2012 since we just have time till december to listen to the album....


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 9, 2011)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - ANIMALS AS LEADERS Members Discuss Next Album In New Video Interview

Interview says end of June...


----------



## technomancer (Jun 9, 2011)

It's been set at June 28th for quite a while. Looks like Amazon still has that as the release data as well. Hoping it wasn't pushed back again.


----------



## LadyKiller (Jun 20, 2011)

still no release date 

Sumerian page says: 
"It's extremely rare to come across a new band that just flips the script of conventionality throwing caution to the wind, but the debut effort from T.R.A.M. does just that while blazing a trail of creativity that will quickly turn heads across the world. This unit will be referred to by many as a &#8220;supergroup,&#8221; however the members of this dynamic unit aren't in this for any reason but to use it as a platform to further express their art without limitations or any preconceived notions. 
T.R.A.M. is comprised of such renowned musically proficient artists as Adrian Terrazas (The Mars Volta) on saxophone, flute, bass clarinet and percussion, Javier Reyes (Animals As Leaders) on guitars, Tosin Abasi (Animals As Leaders) on guitars and Eric Moore (Suicidal Tendencies) on drums. This is a group of likeminded individuals that are naturally gifted and the collaboration of their unique talents results in something truly amazing. *Their much anticipated debut album, Lingua Franca, is set for a Summer release through Sumerian Records. *
Terrazas states: &#8220;Tosin Abasi and I were originally introduced by a mutual friend, Raanen Bozzio, last summer. This meeting also served as my first introduction to Animals As Leaders and Javier Reyes. Since then, Abasi, Reyes and I have developed a great relationship. We got together almost every day to try out ideas and after a month we had already formulated a majority of the record. At this point we contacted Eric Moore, an incredible drummer and the most joyful person to be around, and soon everything we had envisioned rhythmically came together on our fist meeting/recording session (at the Farias productions studios) on what is now T.R.A.M. 
&#8220;I never know how people will respond to our music, I just never know! My goal is to try to instill a strong feeling or energy in people and I feel that collectively we achieved this goal tenfold with this new project. We all have a great enthusiasm and desire to perform this material live and see this band further develop. We look forward to hearing what you all think of it.&#8221;


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 20, 2011)

June 28th is Summer, you do know that, right?


----------



## etcetera (Jun 20, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> June 28th is Summer, you do know that, right?


Not for the entire planet. It's a pretty ambiguous way of describing a release date anyway.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 20, 2011)

etcetera said:


> Not for the entire planet. It's a pretty ambiguous way of describing a release date anyway.



Oh yeah, I forgot. Seeing as this is a US band, on a US label, they probably go by summer in the Western hemisphere. I doubt they'd wait half a year to release it in the East.


----------



## ROAR (Jun 22, 2011)

Any word on this album?


----------



## etcetera (Jun 22, 2011)

I think it's set to be released sometime when it's kind of warm and fairly sunny in the US.


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 22, 2011)

I've really got my hopes up on the 28th. If they delay this like Necrophagist delays their newest album I will feel very, very, very sad. And I will write them an email telling them how sad I am.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 22, 2011)

As much as I hope it's the 28th, I'm not holding my breath given there was a facebook update on the 9th saying they were just wrapping up the last song (recording I assume). I highly doubt they managed to mix, master, and press the cd in 19 days... if I'm wrong I'll be more than happy to hear it


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 23, 2011)

^sadly, this.

on a related note, tosin just sold his lundgren m8s for a steal on facebook, and i missed out on it by what couldnt have been more than minutes. im gonna go drink now.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 24, 2011)

technomancer said:


> As much as I hope it's the 28th, I'm not holding my breath given there was a facebook update on the 9th saying they were just wrapping up the last song (recording I assume). I highly doubt they managed to mix, master, and press the cd in 19 days... if I'm wrong I'll be more than happy to hear it



Javier has been making FB posts are mixing it. I'm starting to think may it could just see a digital release at first?


----------



## fiveyears (Jun 26, 2011)

Well.....I guess we'll find out tommorow. Things aren't looking too bright however :/


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 26, 2011)

I do not have high hopes for the June release. It seems like we would have heard something, anything besides those couple live vids. My only lingering hope is that they intend for this to fly under the radar and take everyone by surprise.


----------



## RubenBernges (Jun 26, 2011)

When I first heard about it I was really excited, but seeing those live videos has unfortunately made me somewhat less excited 

I'm going to buy it anyway since it has Tosin Abasi in it, and hopefully it'll turn out to be much more interesting than I am expecting at the moment


----------



## technomancer (Jun 27, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> ^sadly, this.
> 
> on a related note, tosin just sold his lundgren m8s for a steal on facebook, and i missed out on it by what couldnt have been more than minutes. im gonna go drink now.



Dear god please tell me that doesn't mean he's putting EMGs in that gorgeous burl semi-hollow


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 27, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Dear god please tell me that doesn't mean he's putting EMGs in that gorgeous burl semi-hollow



I know he's used Q-Tuners so I'm expecting/hoping for that.

He is an endorser, though...


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 27, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Dear god please tell me that doesn't mean he's putting EMGs in that gorgeous burl semi-hollow


 
he mentioned that he had an "extra" dimarzio prototype 8 string pickup that he could sell me as consolation, so maybe that's what's going in. I doubt he'll put emgs in it though, since it's Piezo equiped and I just dont see those two mixing well. Ive never seen it done before, at least, and I'd have to assume its because the two sounds wouldnt mix well in the same instrument. but who knows? only thing Im concerned with at the moment is this release, its supposedly 24 hours away and NO ONE knows what the deal is


----------



## Nick Lang (Jun 27, 2011)

Me and about 10 of my friends who have been closely following this band will be beyond disappointed if this doesn't get released tomorrow. Expecting the worst and hoping for the best is all we can really do at this point although i am curious as to why neither Tosin or Javier has put to rest these rumors and told us if it will be released or not..


----------



## The McThief (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, this sucks :/


----------



## Duelbart (Jun 28, 2011)

FML


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jun 28, 2011)

S.C.A.M.? I hope not.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 28, 2011)

This is like the worst promotion campaign I've seen for a signed band.  I mean at least release a single song guys!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if it's actually been released? There's no evidence pointing in either direction.


----------



## The Beard (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, as far as i've seen so far today, it's still not released 
I searched Amazon as well and it says the Release Date is "June 28, 2011", but there are no sound clips, no track listing, and no album art 
I'm confused as to why there hasn't been even a small amount of promotion for this, especially since they're signed to Sumerian and they seem to do a good amount of promo for their bands.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw like 3 or 4 days ago that Javier was mixing the album on FB.


----------



## Nick Lang (Jun 28, 2011)

xiphos i looked at his facebook page and could not find the above mentioned post you spoke of. However on his twitter page i saw that he was mixing "AAL" not T.R.A.M. I have little to no hope as of this point but at least this is a brighter situation than what you had previously led me to believe.


----------



## eurolove (Jun 28, 2011)

this is a let down. i feel as if i have been severely cock-blocked.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 28, 2011)

Why would they say it was going to be released today, and then it wasnt? I was SOOOOOPER pumped for this album!


----------



## RubenBernges (Jun 28, 2011)

Blasphemer said:


> Why would they say it was going to be released today, and then it wasnt? I was SOOOOOPER pumped for this album!



The question is, why don't they give any information on it? It's not like it would be hard for them to post about it on Facebook or anywhere else. Tosin even posted pics of his new guitar today, he could have dropped a message in this thread.. I'm not angry, I mean, they probably have their reasons as well, but they could at least officially tell us that the album's delayed.


----------



## Steve08 (Jun 28, 2011)

"
*Whats up everyone, Javier Reyes here. So I guess everyone figured out the T.R.A.M. album did not come out today. Unfortunately we had to push back the release because we had to do some re-tracking. We want everything to sound perfect so needed to make these necessary changes. We will announce a new release date shortly. Thanks again everyone for supporting."*

Taken directly from their FB.


----------



## Shaunheiser (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a bit disappointed that they didn't announce anything until the release day. Surely, they knew about the delay sooner than today.


----------



## Steve08 (Jun 28, 2011)

Eh, it is what it is. At least they made an announcement rather than leaving everyone in the dark.


----------



## Shaunheiser (Jun 28, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> Eh, it is what it is. At least they made an announcement rather than leaving everyone in the dark.



Agreed. I'm also fairly confident the album will blow my mind regardless.


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 29, 2011)

"Whats up everyone, Javier Reyes here. So I guess everyone figured out the T.R.A.M. album did not come out today. Unfortunately we had to push back the release because we had to do some re-tracking. We want everything to sound perfect so needed to make these necessary changes. We will announce a new release date shortly. Thanks again everyone for supporting."

On their facebook page.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 29, 2011)

OlisDead said:


> "Whats up everyone, Javier Reyes here. So I guess everyone figured out the T.R.A.M. album did not come out today. Unfortunately we had to push back the release because we had to do some re-tracking. We want everything to sound perfect so needed to make these necessary changes. We will announce a new release date shortly. Thanks again everyone for supporting."
> 
> On their facebook page.



You're late dude. 

I'm really looking forward for this album. I'm glad they didn't hesitate with it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 29, 2011)

How do you even manage that? I mean I would've thought by release day you'd have CDs pressed, everything finalised etc and it'd be too late to go back and re-track things. Unless they're planning a digital only release. I don't know.


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 29, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> You're late dude.
> 
> I'm really looking forward for this album. I'm glad they didn't hesitate with it.



oops^^

Anyway I find it kind of weird that they have to re-track things


----------



## The Beard (Jul 1, 2011)

About an hour ago, they posted this on facebook!

"Gonna be posting a song soon y'all! Sometime this weekend!"

I AM EXCITE.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 1, 2011)

'BOUT FUCKEN TIME.


----------



## The Beard (Jul 5, 2011)

Apparently the word now is that a song will be released this week. I'm not getting my hopes up anymore  
I'm still gonna keep an eye out, but my excitedness has died down a lot


----------



## GSingleton (Jul 5, 2011)

sick of waiting. Do you guys think he would randomly play a song or two from the TRAM project on their tour? Its essentially the same people.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope this doesn't end up being the Duke Nukem Forever of music.


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 5, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I hope this doesn't end up being the Duke Nukem Forever of music.



Doesn't Necrophagist hold that title?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 5, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I hope this doesn't end up being the Duke Nukem Forever of music.



I think we established that that's Chinese Democracy and Casey Sabol's solo album.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 5, 2011)

IT'S HERE!



Listening to it right now!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 5, 2011)

Not too shabby at all!


----------



## Duelbart (Jul 5, 2011)

That cover 

It has a more metal vibe to it than I expected, but I like it! My hunger has not been satisfied


----------



## KoenDercksen (Jul 5, 2011)

I like


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 5, 2011)

It's amazing! Well worth the wait!


Now we just need the rest of the album.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 5, 2011)

THAT is some awesome Fusion!


----------



## ROAR (Jul 5, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 5, 2011)

Not bad. Looove the album cover. TBH, i think they would def benefit from a bass player. It would add a nice layer to the sound.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Jul 5, 2011)

That was sick. Worth the wait for me, but I agree that adding a bass player would only help their sound improve.


----------



## etcetera (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, definitely good stuff but a (fretless!) bass player would do a lot for their sound imo. Glad to finally hear something!


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm so glad they finally put something out...


----------



## tandjent (Jul 5, 2011)

YouTube - &#x202a;T.R.A.M. - Endeavor (unmastered)&#x202c;&rlm; Pretty sick


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## groovemasta (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm  I wont say anything at the risk of being flamed.


----------



## GSingleton (Jul 5, 2011)

the quality was kind of a letdown for sure. I do not dig the saxophone part where its just squeaking. I hear that enough in the music building. I do not like flute a lot either.

Less pumped about this album now, but Just gotta wait and see how this turns out. A few more listens maybe. Also...it's a possibility that they could have been tearing this track apart and just threw it together to get something out...I would expect better from abasi and sumerian...but it could be a marketing strategy.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 5, 2011)

It's alright.

It's just that none of it feels thought out.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 5, 2011)

Keep in mind it's not mastered either...

Given it hasn't been mastered I'd say it sounds pretty damn good, still looking forward to the album. Also agree with others, a bassist would be a nice addition.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 5, 2011)

A bassist would be a nice addition, but I've thought that about AAL as well.


----------



## orakle (Jul 5, 2011)

i dont know what to think of that, i guess ill listen to it more


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Jul 6, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 6, 2011)

I like it, but I still don't why don't they use a bassist... I think it'll help their sound a lot


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 6, 2011)

I think the solo goes too far out of the box for the confines of what the main riff produces.

As far as the full song goes, it doesn't sound too bad, but there is some definite slop in the playing, and I don't understand the mix at all.

As far as jazz 'cycling' of solos goes, I find Ever Forthright have it better than this displayed to a degree, and kept the guitar/sax/drum/piano cycling of solos much better than this did, really only showcasing guitar and flute, where's my drum solo!? 
Also, the overuse of a lo-fi effect on Tosin's soloing really distracts from what it could be.

I feel the riffing is a bit too 'metal - distortion' to allow for the jazziness of the other instrumentation. 

Honestly, it was good, but it's a confusing mixture of elements, and not quite the way some fusion intentionally causes.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's interesting but I'm not as blown away as I thought I would be.

But I'm looking forward to the whole album and I think I could get into it a lot more.

But I defenitely agree that a bassist would be give a better mix and I'm quite surprised they don't have a bassist for a jazz fusion setting?


----------



## The Beard (Jul 6, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> As far as the full song goes, it doesn't sound too bad, but there is some definite slop in the playing, and I don't understand the mix at all.



Like someone said earlier, we gotta keep in mind that this is only an unmixed version 
I can't wait to hear the mixed version as well as the rest of the album! I also think that a bassist would round out the sound very well, and you'd think a bassist would be a bit of a necessity for this style of music.  
Other than that I like it so far, but I'm still increasingly confused in the fact that they haven't been promoting this all that much


----------



## Opion (Jul 6, 2011)

I actually like how they didn't emphasize the soloing too much, allowing the other members to shine just as equally, if not more, than Tosin. Because let's face it, if Tosin wasn't in this project then there would not be as much hype (although I have to say I'd still be interested regardless, the back catalog of all these musicians is fucking sex to my ears ). So in that respect, I kinda dig the lo-fi effect on his solo parts and how the sax almost melts into the guitar in the latter parts of the song.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 6, 2011)

I think a fretless bass could really round this project out. Robin Zielhorst or Sean Malone could take it to the clouds.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jul 6, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Robin Zielhorst




That's exactly what my brother said!(he's a bassist too)




As far as the song goes..I really think some sax improv parts don't sound that good and they ruin it temporally.That's not mars volta damnit  

Tosin's sound isn't at all bad..i like the weirdness of it,because it can be supported since the mix isn't THAT dense (well..also missing a bassist  )


----------



## GSingleton (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## etcetera (Jul 7, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> I think a fretless bass could really round this project out. Robin Zielhorst or Sean Malone could take it to the clouds.



Yep, these are the two bass players who sprung to mind for me too!

Did anyone manage to record that gig they had today, or know if it's been uploaded somewhere?


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 7, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> As far as the song goes..I really think some sax improv parts don't sound that good and they ruin it temporally.That's not mars volta damnit



I actually really dug the sax, I'd actually go so far as to say i preferred the sax solo to the guitar solo (not that it's a bad guitar solo, or like a competition or anything ). I really dig Adrian's style, as it reminds me a lot of some of my favourite sax players (Dolphy, Coltrane, Coleman, maybe even some wayne Shorter in there).

I've probably listened to this a good ten times by now and it's growing on me for sure. Still think some bass lines would help to kill some of the monotony of the main riff. Also really dig the doubling of the main guitar riff with the Bass Clarinet, as well as the use of soprano & tenor sax, bass clarinet, and flute throughout different points in the song. Also, there seems to be some debate about whether or not the first melody is sax or guitar. Would i be would assuming that it is sax (probably tenor here) AND guitar in unison? EDIT: just watched the first video posted by GSingleton, it seems it is a unison part, i can hear the flute in the studio version now (thought it was sax at first)

Anyways, really diggin this. Can't wait for the final product


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 7, 2011)

The riff towards the end of the song posted by GSingleton is the one that's been floating around on youtube for a while of Tosin in his black coat that for a while everyone thought it wasn't him. I'm glad they integrated that into a song, it's a great sounding progression.

EDIT: Here we go.


----------



## ROAR (Jul 7, 2011)

^I tried to tab that out and put it a few pages back if anyone's interested.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 7, 2011)

ROAR said:


> ^I tried to tab that out and put it a few pages back if anyone's interested.



Just downloaded it, the only thing I'd change is making the highest chord.
-
17
18 (rather than this being 17)
16
17
-

You saved me a lot of time, thanks!


----------



## The Beard (Aug 1, 2011)

So have they just given up on releasing it or something? Any updates?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Sep 1, 2011)

bump. seriously WHEN THE FUCK is this album coming out? i prepaid for it and everything.....


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2011)

Sumerian finally listened to the material and went, "Wait, wut, this isn't metal?!?!??!?"


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 1, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> bump. seriously WHEN THE FUCK is this album coming out? i prepaid for it and everything.....




well they havent posted anything about it in over a month, the last time i talked to javier he was telling me whoever produces/mixes/masters the mars volta albums is doing trams.

idk if that has anything to do with the time

aal is still touring Europe or are just wrapping that up

plus AAL is releasing weightless nov 8th, and then super north american tour

so i assume we will hear this album never


----------



## ScottyB724 (Sep 2, 2011)

If it's in the mastering phase by now then it shouldn't really matter what AAL is doing, I'd expect a reasonable release date sometime soon, although I am also not happy with Sumerian's complete lacking of any updates/news/promos for this album.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Sep 2, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> well they havent posted anything about it in over a month, the last time i talked to javier he was telling me whoever produces/mixes/masters the mars volta albums is doing trams.
> 
> idk if that has anything to do with the time
> 
> ...



Well if they are using TMV's guy, then it should be Omar Rodriguez-Lopez himself from TMV. I know Rick Rubin helped with De-Loused, but after that, all production on TMV albums were self done by Omar. 

It will be very odd to see if Sumerian hires Omar to do TRAM, considering his odd approach.


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 2, 2011)

Vicissitude27 said:


> Well if they are using TMV's guy, then it should be Omar Rodriguez-Lopez himself from TMV. I know Rick Rubin helped with De-Loused, but after that, all production on TMV albums were self done by Omar.
> 
> It will be very odd to see if Sumerian hires Omar to do TRAM, considering his odd approach.



this is just what i was told when i talked to javier in feburary


----------



## Sepulphagist (Sep 30, 2011)

so what the god damn fuck... where the hell is this album............


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 30, 2011)

Sepulphagist said:


> so what the god damn fuck... where the hell is this album............


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Sep 30, 2011)

when i spoke to tosin in london on the recent aal tour he said its not coming out till next year. apparently the label has issues with releasing it close to the weightless release in nov, tosin was really bummed about it. i hope we get a solid relese date soon


----------



## Samarus (Oct 17, 2011)

I talked to Tosin, Kelela, and Navene's girlfriend like in July. The word then was that it'd be a month. Now the word is 2012. I really want that album. For the past few months, "Song Two" has been one of my favorite things to hum and listen to on Youtube. I still don't even know what it's called!


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 17, 2011)

Damn, I was hoping for good news.

Ah well, Weightless will hold me off until then.


----------



## Samarus (Nov 3, 2011)

Weightless is definitely good enough to hold me over as well.


----------



## bigswifty (Nov 3, 2011)

Just listened to song two on youtube.
Thoroughly impressed, cant wait for this album!


----------



## LadyKiller (Jan 10, 2012)

a February Release date was confirmed by Sumerian Records


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Jan 10, 2012)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - T.R.A.M. To Release Debut Album In February; New Song Available For Streaming


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 10, 2012)

Let's see how much they stick to their word this time.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 10, 2012)

This is no new song!


----------



## sirshredsalot (Jan 10, 2012)

interesting.


----------



## 808 (Jan 12, 2012)

this is gona be cool can't wait to hear what they come up with!


----------



## brutalwizard (Jan 12, 2012)

the album was recorded in 3 days back before SXSW last april

i dont know how i missed this interview before haha


----------



## anomynous (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that 2.28 is going to go by and the album just doesn't release, again.


----------



## travis bickle (Jan 28, 2012)

Have i been living under a rock? Didnt know about this band until i saw this thread. Eric moore slays!!!!!! Fuck.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 28, 2012)

travis bickle said:


> Have i been living under a rock? Didnt know about this band until i saw this thread. Eric moore slays!!!!!! Fuck.



This to a very high order of magnitude. He's seriously one of my favorite drummers. I might start getting into Suicidal Tendencies because of him. Also, I don't necessarily think they need a bassist, but if they get one, it should be Dan Briggs. He could do a Trioscapes/TRAM tour type thing and it would be epic.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't wait for this release, I hadn't heard of it prior to november last year. But I really suggest taking the "Tosin Abasi side project" out of the title, the fact that Eric, Kelela, Javier, and Adrian are all equal parts in this band and should be recognized as such. Yes, Tosin is extremely talented, but so much focus on the man is unnecessary, at least name the other members also. And I think there's enough Tosin hoarding whenever AAL is mentioned anyways.


----------



## travis bickle (Jan 29, 2012)

0 Xero 0 said:


> This to a very high order of magnitude. He's seriously one of my favorite drummers. I might start getting into Suicidal Tendencies because of him. Also, I don't necessarily think they need a bassist, but if they get one, it should be Dan Briggs. He could do a Trioscapes/TRAM tour type thing and it would be epic.



suicidal seems to always have some top notch players over the years.  was FLOORED by the derek roddy vs eric moore footage on you tube. fuck. i am a huge roddy fan, but really liked moore's style a bit better.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 29, 2012)

I hadn't heard of Derek before, but Eric showed him what was up methinks. There are some great videos of Eric grooving on the youtubes. I don't know if you've seen this, but it's pretty darn sweet. I'm not a fan of this style of music, but Eric could convert me if he played it, haha.


----------



## travis bickle (Jan 29, 2012)

0 Xero 0 said:


> I hadn't heard of Derek before, but Eric showed him what was up methinks. There are some great videos of Eric grooving on the youtubes. I don't know if you've seen this, but it's pretty darn sweet. I'm not a fan of this style of music, but Eric could convert me if he played it, haha.




agreed. he hits harder, and has this amazing groove that roddy can't touch. its highly subjective though.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 29, 2012)

My favorite part of that vid was where Derek was doing 32 note double bass or something and Eric still did 16 notes with one foot or something, haha. Anywho, I hope sumerian releases the "new" song soon...


----------



## codync (Jan 29, 2012)

That "new" song is Endeavor, Blabbermouth just didn't post the press release until much later than everyone else.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 29, 2012)

That song isn't new though is my point. It's been out for about six months now.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 3, 2012)

Just letting everyone know, Sumerian has released the preorder and it comes out later this month. FINALLY!!!!


----------



## VILARIKA (Feb 3, 2012)

TRAM (Sumerian Records) | Merchconnectioninc.com


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 4, 2012)

um....THIS IS A BIG DEAL PEOPLE!


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh. Shit. Gonna have to get my hands on pre-order bundle #2 when I get payed next week.


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 4, 2012)

I got one. I got the triangle shirt. Super fucking pumped.


----------



## travis bickle (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow. Order will be placed today. Fuck yes.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Feb 4, 2012)

Hell Yeah!
Preorder placed!! [bundle with the black shirt]


----------



## JamesM (Feb 4, 2012)

I might get the hoodie bundle. I tend to just buy digital music these days though. We'll see how I feel about it in a couple days.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't believe Sumerian is releasing this and the new VoM on the same day... Which one will I listen to first?!


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 5, 2012)

0 Xero 0 said:


> I can't believe Sumerian is releasing this and the new VoM on the same day... Which one will I listen to first?!



TRAM...


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Feb 5, 2012)

You make a valid point. TRAM has Eric Moore so they are more groovy by default.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 6, 2012)

0 Xero 0 said:


> I can't believe Sumerian is releasing this and the new VoM on the same day... Which one will I listen to first?!



Both...at the same time.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Feb 6, 2012)

^ Boy would that sound like a charlie foxtrot amalgamation of music, haha.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 6, 2012)

I was gonna preorder the one with the hoodie...but shipping was an extra 15 bucks!!!! Fuckin outrageous. I ended up just getting the cd. Shipping was still 10 bucks. -_- best be worth it .


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 6, 2012)

Preordered the one with the grey shirt, damn sumerian records you are making me poor!


----------



## ROAR (Feb 6, 2012)

MerchConnection also charged me $15 for shipping.
No thanks,
I have Amazon Prime and will enjoy free shipping.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 6, 2012)

ROAR said:


> MerchConnection also charged me $15 for shipping.
> No thanks,
> I have Amazon Prime and will enjoy free shipping.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Feb 7, 2012)

hell yes finally! gonna pre order that shit now!


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 7, 2012)

I didn't think of amazon prime. I have it too.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 7, 2012)

Pre ordered with Grey hoodie. Already have a 1000 T shirts. Shipping hurt to Australia but at the end of the day it's worth it to me


----------



## jsl2h90 (Feb 7, 2012)

TRAM, followed by Mass Effect 3... and then Koloss?
This is going to be a good year.


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0076PDK9U/280-6075115-7043739

Enjoy the previews


----------



## MartinMTL (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds awesome! Definitely a huge Tosin influence there, but still very different. I like.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 9, 2012)

Can't wait.


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 9, 2012)

Haas Kicker sounds tasty.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Feb 10, 2012)

pineappleman said:


> Tosin + anything = godlike.


Except Tosin + Fred Durst.


Blasphemer said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0076PDK9U/280-6075115-7043739
> 
> Enjoy the previews


Good to see just from the previews that a lot of Tosin's random odds and ends have surfaced as full songs. Seven Ways til Sunday is from his first jamplay video and a lot of the other stuff is from his strandberg videos. This is long overdue, I'm so ready for this after listening to the unmastered "Endeavor" over and over.


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 11, 2012)

Dayum. You guys weren't kidding about that shipping  . I cheaped out and just got the cd/poster set. Cool to hear that there is an intro to "endeavor" that wasn't n the unmastered clip


----------



## anomynous (Feb 11, 2012)

Sumerian must own Merch Connection, that has to be the only reason they use them.


Merch Connection's complete bullshit shipping prices are disgusting


----------



## brutalwizard (Feb 18, 2012)

you guys realize that the whole album is on spotify? It has been since last night.

I am lovin it


----------



## AndrewG716 (Feb 18, 2012)

Got some really good parts, but sometimes the sax gets way to free-form and atonal for me. Definitely needs another listen.


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm all about this album. Holy shit this is good...


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 18, 2012)

Haas Kicker is my favorite track, simply for the first couple minutes. 
It's a pretty decent album though.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm in love. 2012 is such a good music year.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Feb 18, 2012)

Damn good.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh shit, this is just...AMAZING.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 18, 2012)

I want to hear it


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 18, 2012)

Spotify is free mate. get it.

This album is awesome through my new home studio, the monitors really make every clear. But the sax can be annoying haha. Still awesome


----------



## toiletstand (Feb 18, 2012)

spotify isnt available in aussie land yet.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 18, 2012)

What ^ Said


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 18, 2012)

It is ironic that I said mate then  sorry man.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Feb 18, 2012)

I prefer it to last AAL. The raw improvised vibe is so good on this release, it's so natural sounding and pleasing to my ears. 
Good move Sumerian on putting both this and new VoM on Spotify!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 18, 2012)

Maybe it's because I was a saxophonist before I was a guitarist, but I'm loving the sax. It might also be because I like the weirder sides of jazz.


----------



## mishabasi (Feb 18, 2012)

I just heard the album all the way through and it's very tasty! I love jazz fusion so it makes me happy to hear a new band doing this. i hope they do more together!


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 19, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> you guys realize that the whole album is on spotify? It has been since last night.
> 
> I am lovin it




Dude i am searching for it, and i dont see it.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Feb 19, 2012)

It's not available on Spotify anymore, neither is Veil of Maya's new album. Luckily I listened to them both yesterday haha, dunno what happened.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 19, 2012)

^ A shit load of albums in this scene have gone from Spotify lately, for some reason.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Feb 19, 2012)

obviously a mess up by spotify. this album is incredible i couldnt talk to anyone for about an hour after i listened to it. amazing


----------



## Omarfan (Feb 20, 2012)

It's awesome. Seems too short to me, but I enjoyed it quite a bit. Adrian's parts remind me a great deal of Omar Rodriguez-Lopez's solo albums that he played on, but of course you've got Tosin's style on the table as well changing the dynamic. Really excited about this one, I just wish there was more to it, especially after how long it took to come out.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 26, 2012)

Bumping this since preorders should be arriving soon. PUMPED!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 26, 2012)

Been listening to it all day, and hot damn it's great. I used to be in the jazz band at my highschool and university, and we played some stuff that this album remind's me off (check out "skunk funk" by the brecker brothers), so it was pretty easy to get into. My gf even llikes it, she says its "Get shit done on Sunday" music


----------



## Sebski (Feb 27, 2012)

I just wished the sax wasn't so dissonant all the time, I just find it real screechy and unpleasant to the ears. Haas Kicker was probably my favourite track since I thought the sax was more melodic than in the other songs, but I think it sounded better when I saw it as 'song two' in that youtube video, where the sax was a lot quieter. Same reason I didn't like Weightless, wasn't a fan of the odd, kinda atonal guitar melodies. I dunno, I guess it's just me since a lot of people like it


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 27, 2012)

Got your copy yet?

Initial impression is good. I feel that some of the lead lines are a tad out there, but then again this is a jazz tastic record as opposed to a metal record with jazz influences.


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 27, 2012)

Not yet, but I did just get a mail saying my order has been shipped ! Pretty excited since I only listened to one song, can't wait to hear the rest.


----------



## VILARIKA (Feb 28, 2012)

Now up on iTunes!

I'm diggin' it.

iTunes - Music - Lingua Franca - EP by T.R.A.M


----------



## celticelk (Feb 29, 2012)

Picked this up from iTunes yesterday, and finally had a listen last night. Really digging it. I've staunchly maintained that AAL is not jazz, so let me come right out and say that this is definitely jazz. I like this substantially better than the AAL albums, to be honest: it's more adventurous harmonically, and I vastly prefer the T.R.A.M. drummer to AAL's. I wish Tosin didn't rely so heavily on that brittle clean tone, though; I'd really like to hear a warmer, more jazz-like sound on his lines, though that may not as articulate as well for some of his hyper-speed parts. I expect to be listening to this a lot in the days to come.

If you liked this, definitely check out Sonny Sharrock's *Ask the Ages* album with Pharoah Sanders on sax. Brutal and beautiful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmBFD5h9jR0


----------



## brector (Feb 29, 2012)

celticelk said:


> I've staunchly maintained that AAL is not jazz, so let me come right out and say that this is definitely jazz.



Tosin has said many times in interviews/clinics he is jazz trained, and I can hear it in his riffs

-Brian


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 29, 2012)

I received it today....gonna need a few listens because I do not like woodwinds.


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 29, 2012)

GSingleton said:


> I received it today....gonna need a few listens because I do not like woodwinds.



Whats wrong with woodwinds?


----------



## JamesM (Feb 29, 2012)

If you're trying to classify anything as jazz or not-jazz you're doing it wrong...


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 29, 2012)

Bought the record this morning. This is going to end up on my year end list, easily. FANTASTIC record. I think I listened to HAAS Kicker around 10 times today.


----------



## celticelk (Feb 29, 2012)

The Armada said:


> If you're trying to classify anything as jazz or not-jazz you're doing it wrong...



Words have meanings - shouldn't it matter if they're used correctly? If I'm telling people that the instrument you play is a harpsichord, wouldn't you want to correct me?


----------



## celticelk (Feb 29, 2012)

brector said:


> Tosin has said many times in interviews/clinics he is jazz trained, and I can hear it in his riffs
> 
> -Brian



Alex Skolnick is a trained jazz player as well, but that doesn't mean he's playing jazz when he's thrashing it up with Testament. I suspect that what you're hearing in Tosin's music and calling "jazz" is complex harmony, which is often found in jazz but is neither unique to it nor necessary for it.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 29, 2012)

Got my bundle from merchconnection today, and I'll be goddamned if they didnt send me a small shirt AGAIN. I double checked and everything. I guess theyre determined to piss all over my good vibes every time I order from them (this is the THIRD time). What the Actual Fuck is going on?

Great album, btw


----------



## in-pursuit (Mar 1, 2012)

I study Jazz, therefore everything I play is Jazz.


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 1, 2012)

Blasphemer said:


> Whats wrong with woodwinds?



I just do not like the sound they produce. It is just me as a musician. He is nice but the sound and the atonal parts he plays at points is too much for me sometimes.


----------



## travis bickle (Mar 1, 2012)

i love hearing this complaint about this release being too dissonant. listen to penderecki, or bartok, now that's dissonant!!! haha. 

with that said, i was mildy impressed with this release upon the first listen. but now that i've played it a million times, im in love. eric moore is a BEAST!!!!!!!!!!! i hope they tour.


----------



## celticelk (Mar 1, 2012)

travis bickle said:


> i love hearing this complaint about this release being too dissonant. listen to penderecki, or bartok, now that's dissonant!!! haha.



Or the majority of bebop-and-afterward jazz. So long as it's not "smooth jazz," which seems to want to surrender its courage for the safety of being non-offensive.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 1, 2012)

travis bickle said:


> i love hearing this complaint about this release being too dissonant. listen to penderecki, or bartok, now that's dissonant!!! haha.
> 
> .



Or anything by John Coltrane after he started doing acid


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 1, 2012)

travis bickle said:


> i love hearing this complaint about this release being too dissonant. listen to penderecki, or bartok, now that's dissonant!!! haha.
> 
> with that said, i was mildy impressed with this release upon the first listen. but now that i've played it a million times, im in love. eric moore is a BEAST!!!!!!!!!!! i hope they tour.




umm...I do, have, and have performed various pieces by those composers. Penderecki is famous for sound clusters EX. Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima. I enjoy dissonant music. It is more the timbre of the woodwinds and the color they add to those dissonant tones I have a hard time digesting.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Mar 5, 2012)

I finally got my preorder but it was worth the wait! I got extra posters from merch connection for waiting so long and a hoodie instead of the t shirt for no extra charge


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 6, 2012)

^Fuck that! mine came in late too and I got a ripped poster and a shirt 2 sizes too small >=( some bullshit, this is!


----------



## matt397 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice to see this.....


coming to fruition (3:30)


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Mar 9, 2012)

glassmoon0fo said:


> ^Fuck that! mine came in late too and I got a ripped poster and a shirt 2 sizes too small >=( some bullshit, this is!



Well I complained to the people at merchconnection and asked them what was going on. I was really polite which might have helped... ? I'm sure they get messages all the time about preorders and where they are and whatnot. Mine came late because the USPS in all of the intelligence within that agency decided to randomly hold my mail ¬__¬

Tell them about your problems. They will probably try to help if they can.


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 9, 2012)

Mine came late too.

Listening to it right now, really really digging it so far!

Moore is an amazing drummer, blows me away, so much groove and feeling, he soooo black! 
Of course all the other musicians are amazing too!


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 9, 2012)

HAAS Kicker is easily my favorite track on the album.
I love the 7/8 groove in it


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 9, 2012)

I recognize some of these lines! I've seen Tosin play them in videos from NAMM and interviews.

IT sounds great! AAL is Jazz As Fuck, sure. But this is JAZZ!


----------



## thelarrinator (Mar 9, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Animals as Leaders + Mars Volta + Suicidal Tendencies?
> 
> Did someone just divide by zero?



it would appear so!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 9, 2012)

I absolutely love this album, my only complaint is it needs to be longer 

Hopefully this ends up being an ongoing project


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 9, 2012)

I think you all mean free form jazz. Especially with all the atonal elements in the sax solos.


----------



## Blasphemer (Mar 9, 2012)

GSingleton said:


> I think you all mean free form jazz. Especially with all the atonal elements in the sax solos.



No. TRAM is nothing like this:

THIS is freeform jazz


----------



## brector (Mar 9, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> IT sounds great! AAL is Jazz As Fuck, sure. But this is JAZZ!



Shh, don't let celticelk hear this. J/K

BTW - celticelk, do you post on Gizmodo? I saw a post on there today with your avatar from here

Edit - and I am really enjoying this release, glad I preordered

-Brian


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Mar 9, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Nice to see this.....
> 
> 
> coming to fruition (3:30)




or nice to see this...



becoming this:


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 9, 2012)

CyborgSlunk said:


> or nice to see this...
> 
> 
> 
> becoming this:




my thoughts exactly, especially on that second song. so damn cool.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, I remember those parts too. I too like how they got incorporated into the music. This album is great. There is so much cool stuff going on, and it's all over the place in a very good way.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 21, 2012)

Funny: Now that I've fully absorbed Lingua Franca, AAL's Weightless (purchased prior to) is substantially more interesting to me.

I _now _love it (Weightless), but in a totally different way (mood) than the self titled album. I guess I just had to get used to the lack of Misha's influence in AAL's writing style - which is what immediately made me love the first album.

More simply put - Thanks to you...






...I now like you


----------



## jeckert7 (Mar 21, 2012)

Anything Tosin does is gold Jerry, pure gold I tell ya...


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Mar 21, 2012)

I love this album. Everyone in it is an amazing musician and they play tastefully too. I think Adrian gets a little carried away at points, but he reigns himself in and all is well. Of course, that could just be because I don't listen to music with sax in it much. The only think I don't care for is the odd vocal part at the end of "Hollywood Swinging". I love that song but the end is lame IMO. I appreciate that they're trying to use a voice as more of an instrument and it harmonizes with the sax, but I just don't like it. Too bad it's so short :/


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 21, 2012)

Had a few listens to it so far... A bit hit and miss but I want to listen to it more. I think it was the 2nd song that I didn't like?

In saying that there are some incredible parts


----------



## Cyntex (May 9, 2012)

First offical video is up:


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 9, 2012)

Gorgeous =) I really dig that!


----------



## celticelk (May 9, 2012)

brector said:


> Shh, don't let celticelk hear this. J/K
> 
> BTW - celticelk, do you post on Gizmodo? I saw a post on there today with your avatar from here
> 
> ...



I'm aware that my opinion is in the minority. That doesn't mean I have to like it. =) And yes, I do also occasionally comment on Gizmodo. The tattoo icon is sort of distinctive.


----------



## brector (May 9, 2012)

celticelk said:


> I'm aware that my opinion is in the minority. That doesn't mean I have to like it. =) And yes, I do also occasionally comment on Gizmodo. The tattoo icon is sort of distinctive.





Haha, I bet it was you then, because I thought that tat was pretty original!

-Brian


----------



## GTailly (May 10, 2012)

Cyntex said:


> First offical video is up:





Just saw this through Sumerian's FB yesterday.

Might just be me but I really liked it. Loving the multicolor contrasts they put in it and I felt like going through a kind of journey as the song got by.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 10, 2012)

Awesome trippy video, I love it


----------



## Trespass (May 10, 2012)

brector said:


> Tosin has said many times in interviews/clinics he is jazz trained, and I can hear it in his riffs
> 
> -Brian



No he hasn't. He claimed he studied some jazz at the Atlanta Institute or whatever it was, which was a one year program that focuses on classical guitar, jazz, and probably other elements of contemporary music.

There are four year contemporary or studio performance degrees that would go far, far, far more in depth than what his degree covered.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 10, 2012)

I will say this, regardless of whatever genre definitions metalheads might try and provide, no actual jazz music listener would consider Animals as Leaders jazz. Some jazz influence? sure. But Sleep Terror isn't a jazz band either.

TRAM on the other hand, certainly jazz.


But seriously, who even gives a shit? Good music is good music, and Tosin always provides us with that


----------

